# El Transformador - Patente Española



## DOSMETROS (Ene 10, 2011)

Si bién el motivo de la patente fué involuntario  . . . 

les dejo el link para que lo lean 

http://www.alpoma.net/tecob/?p=4005

Saludos !


----------

